# Baby Dove Update



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Just wanted to post an update on our adorable little visitor. 

She is doing wonderfully. I have been placing some of the tiny seeds on top of the baby bird formula which she seems to enjoy & she's drinking on her own.  
I also have some of the seeds inside the carrier & from the looks of the towel she's having no problem finding them.  

Her flying skills are* right on*. We have a set of three small 'christmas like' trees by the window that she has discovered. She takes off from my knee, flies over to one of the branches & makes herself right at home.  

All in all we're doing great!

Cindy


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

she has a nice crop, and she will gain weight and be healthy

also are doves easy to tell if they are female or male?


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Aww she is so cute! I've always thoguth doves were sweet birds. I've befriended several wild birds before such as Stubbs(he's a feral pigeon with only one leg, I do't know where he could now) and Duchess (she's a russian snow goose I usually see her out at a small man made lake in the San fernando valley). I'll post photos of her when I have the chance.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, she looks wonderful. I know you're having the best time with her.

It's going to be real hard to give her up.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Cindy, she looks wonderful. I know you're having the best time with her.
> 
> It's going to be real hard to give her up.


maybe Cindy won't have to give the dove up, because she loves her


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Its a Christmas Dove!


How sweet...!


I have one about this age also...who is about to free rove in here after being sometime getting well from some injurys.

They are such shy little wacky beings...


Good luck!

Well done!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

are doves like that not much bigger than a mouse?

both look delicate


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Cindy, she looks wonderful. I know you're having the best time with her.
> 
> *It's going to be real hard to give her up*.


Yes, it sure will Maggie. 

It's very interesting, up until today she was very dependent on me. Never wanting to leave my hand, not paying any attention to hand movements around her, just didn't seem to have a care in the world. 
This morning she all of a sudden become very defensive, raising that adorable little wing in the 'wing slap' position, becoming cautious when I would move my hand & looking around after every bite of formula/seeds. 

Although bittersweet, I accept these as good signs for a safe release when the time comes. 

*"maybe Cindy won't have to give the dove up, because she loves her"*
Yes, I sure do love her London Pigeon & I want the best for her, which would be to allow her to free fly with her feathered friends. When she is ready for release, I will wisper the 'Pigeon's Prayer' to her & pray it holds true. 
We have lots of Inca Doves in our yard, so I'm confident she will never be far away.  


*"Good luck! Well done!"*
Thank you Phil.

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LondonPigeon said:


> she has a nice crop, and she will gain weight and be healthy
> 
> also are doves easy to tell if they are female or male?


Hi LP, for me, it is totally impossible to tell if a dove is male or female until you have one long enough for them to let you know by their actions. For example, we kept a dove for quite a long time and only when he selected me as his mate did we know that it was a male. A friend of mine had one and she only found out when the dove started laying eggs. 

I'm not sure just how large Cindy's dove will be when full grown because we have only the mourning dove in our area but based on what she told us before I would think it would be small but much larger than a mouse  .A mourning dove is about half the size of a pigeon, average weight I'd "guesstimate" about 120 grams compared to an average weight of a feral pigeon of about 350 grams.

One thing you may find interesting is that doves have "extra" feathers which I think are called fright feathers. If a predator catches a dove the dove releases numerous small, about 1/2 to 1" feathers all at once and often the predator has nothing to hold onto. It doesn't hurt the dove because they're built to release them during those times. The little dove, Sparkle, that we hope to release next week, will release at least 20 every time we have to take her from her cage to clean it. Doves get frightened easily, much more so than a pigeon so you have to be very careful handling them.

Cindy - I apologize for getting so involved in your thread.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hi LP, for me, it is totally impossible to tell if a dove is male or female until you have one long enough for them to let you know by their actions. For example, we kept a dove for quite a long time and only when he selected me as his mate did we know that it was a male. A friend of mine had one and she only found out when the dove started laying eggs.
> 
> I'm not sure just how large Cindy's dove will be when full grown because we have only the mourning dove in our area but based on what she told us before I would think it would be small but much larger than a mouse  .A mourning dove is about half the size of a pigeon, average weight I'd "guesstimate" about 120 grams compared to an average weight of a feral pigeon of about 350 grams.
> 
> ...



thanks

I never knew about doves having those feathers

but if they are more frightened, it means they are harder to stroke and cuddle


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> This morning she all of a sudden become very defensive, raising that adorable little wing in the 'wing slap' position, becoming cautious when I would move my hand & looking around after every bite of formula/seeds.
> 
> Although bittersweet, I accept these as good signs for a safe release when the time comes.
> 
> ...


Beautiful sentiments, Cindy, and a labor of love that is very evident from the picture as well. I'm glad to hear the little dove is doing well and that she will have a spot w/the other Inca Doves in your back yard. What a great spot to be able to release her to.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cindy,

That picture is so cute! Such a great picture and great update. I'm sure you will miss the little one once she is released, but you are doing what is right, but it is the hardest part of rehabbing.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Had a chance to visit Cindy and watch her feed her little one up close and personal. She's just the cutiest little bird. And I do mean LITTLE. From beak to tail feather end, she isn't as long as my palm and fingers! So dainty. 

The Incas are the smallest of our doves that I know of. I have some who feed on my balcony but they have to compete with mourning doves and ONE large White Winged Dove bully who wing slaps and chases any and all comers away!

*Just a side note*: Cindy presented me and Mr. Squeaks with a lovely framed picture of his winning picture done in the lovely "Cindy Style." The picture now has a place of honor on my entertainment center! THANKS AGAIN, CINDY!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> *One thing you may find interesting is that doves have "extra" feathers which I think are called fright feathers. If a predator catches a dove the dove releases numerous small, about 1/2 to 1" feathers all at once and often the predator has nothing to hold onto.*
> 
> It doesn't hurt the dove because they're built to release them during those times. The little dove, Sparkle, that we hope to release next week, will release at least 20 every time we have to take her from her cage to clean it. Doves get frightened easily, much more so than a pigeon so you have to be very careful handling them.
> 
> *Cindy - I apologize for getting so involved in your thread*.


Hi Maggie,
Thanks for the information. That is so interesting about the 'fright' feathers that doves have. 

Don't be silly about getting too involved in this, or any of my threads. They are 'open to the public' for comments & contributions.  
Had you not posted we may never have known about those most important fright feathers. I think that is so cool.  
It would be wonderful if the doves never had to use their 'secret' tool, but I could just see a predator spitting feathers out of his mouth as his prey flies away. 

Cindy


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey, Maggie, that is really interesting!

I knew they shed feathers, because the collared doves are very squirmy little things, and once able to fly around a room or the doviary they hate to be caught. However, I had no idea that this was a kind of defense thing they evolved with.

John


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Had a chance to visit Cindy and watch her feed her little one up close and personal.
> 
> *She's just the cutiest little bird. And I do mean LITTLE. From beak to tail feather end, she isn't as long as my palm and fingers! So dainty. *
> The Incas are the smallest of our doves that I know of. I have some who feed on my balcony but they have to compete with mourning doves and ONE large White Winged Dove bully who wing slaps and chases any and all comers away!
> ...


She's still tiny by her tail is really growing.  After looking at some of the adults outside, I'm not sure that her body will get much bigger. Her tail will get longer though. Her 'under the wing' feathers are pretty much all in now.

You are very welcome Shi. It was my pleasure to do the picture.  

* * * * 

London Pigeon,
I tried to get a picture of the little one sitting in the palm of my hand so you can get an idea of how small she really is.

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, thank you.

The last picture is so precious.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

She is such a beautiful little 'pidge'. Looks no bigger than a Diamond Dove.

Cindy, you are indeed fortunate to have such delightful little visitors 

John


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

the baby dove is so cute and precious

i want to hold her in my hands


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Aww what a sweet little angel so cute and fluffy yep dove's are realy neat birds alright.


----------

